# Maybe we're doing something right? or maybe not



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

dMainegirl--let's face it--if you are doing ANYTHING good in rescue--particularly Goldens--you're definitaly doing something right!

That's a nice change of pace--instead of the usual "we are overrun with rescues here".

Hope that situation continues--for Goldens and all other breeds for that matter!

Well done!

SJ


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

There seems to be a never-ending supply of goldens in rescue, or needing rescue, in Georgia, Kentucky, Tennessee and a couple of other states. Maybe DVGRR can help with some of those dogs. And of course, Homeward Bound took in 810 dogs last year, so there's no shortage here. I've seen a couple of other comments on this forum about a few places that have more would-be adopters than available dogs. What a wonderful day that would be if this trend were nationwide! Success in this business is one dog at a time. Congrats on your good work, and please share your secret with others!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

We comb petfinder shelters to rescue goldens. Do they do that? Dirks gets a ton of dogs from shelters. I've never heard of a rescue asking to take one dog from a rescue and put it into another rescue. So if you give them a dog, that decreases your opportunity to get a grant...sounds like a vicious cycle.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a great respect for Robin Adams. I'm so pleased to have met and communicated with her. The kennel location is correct. You can find a video of their place by visiting their web site. I was also told that they have caretakers for their dogs 24/7. It's very impressive and it's comforting to know there is always someone there the dogs. I would love to make this years weekend away a trip to NJ to help on one of their cleanup days. I don't know that this will happen, but I've spoked to DH about it.

I believe it was DVGRR who took in many dogs from a puppymill not that long ago. I got to meet one and he was great!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Numbers being down is always a good thing in rescue  Glad they're finding forever homes for all those homeless furkids 

I'm sure there are some southern goldens that are needing a rescue, how far are they willing to accept a golden from?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Will your rescue take the black golden mix boy from SC? He is just adorable!

We are so overrun right now, it's not even funny. We had 8 come in last week and have had three so far this week. We normally take dogs that look mostly golden, but right now we are finding that foster homes are wanting to take a break, and the same ones are fostering over and over again, so we have had to back off from most of the mixes. I think that the fact that we usually have a lot of HW dogs in the program, plus we have had some with some serious medical conditions, one with megaesophogus, one who had been on his own for many years and took a lot of nursing back to health, one blind one, 3 heart murmur puppies, etc., etc., etc., is why we are tight on foster homes, too.


----------

